# How tall are you?



## tealseer (Dec 28, 2014)

And do you like your height? 
I am 5'5 or 5'6 feet and I think my height is fine I just wish I didn't feel so gigantic next to my tiny friends/family members P:


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 28, 2014)

6"1 and counting


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 28, 2014)

5'6".


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 28, 2014)

I think I'm 5'4" or 5'5". I stopped keeping track a year or two ago.


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm around 170cm


----------



## rosabelle (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 4'11 and uh, I guess I wish I was a few inches taller... idk, I'm too short for a 22 year old. LOL


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 28, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I'm around 170cm


God, Jake. Don't come in here with your metric.


----------



## tealseer (Dec 28, 2014)

rosabelle said:


> I'm 4'11 and uh, I guess I wish I was a few inches taller... idk, I'm too short for a 22 year old. LOL


Aww you're fine the way you are c:


----------



## Beardo (Dec 28, 2014)

5'3


----------



## Tao (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure, but somewhere around 6". 


I've never really been in a situation where I've head to measure how tall I am for a LOOOOONG time (and I've grown since then), so I just use that as an estimate :3


----------



## galacticity (Dec 28, 2014)

About 5'5 last time I checked?? Maybe 5'6 by now, who knows.


----------



## Tao (Dec 28, 2014)

rosabelle said:


> I'm 4'11 and uh, I guess I wish I was a few inches taller... idk, I'm too short for a 22 year old. LOL



You're tiny :O

View attachment 78676


----------



## lazuli (Dec 28, 2014)

4'11".


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 28, 2014)

5'6 or 5'7 I'm not sure


----------



## Amyy (Dec 28, 2014)

Not tall

165cm ish?


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 28, 2014)

All of you are so small

6'1


----------



## Tap Dancer (Dec 28, 2014)

5'2" or 5'3"


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 5"4 and half. The half is really important..! ><


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 28, 2014)

6"2/3. (1.89)


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 28, 2014)

The question should be "How short am I"

Because im short. And i hate it.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2014)

5'

I'm a late bloomer, so growth spurts still happen.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 28, 2014)

5'3


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 5'7. 

A couple of months ago I thought I was 5'4 but my uncle yelled at me and told me I was definitely not that height... So yeah, turns out I was wrong.


----------



## effluo (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm about 5"10.. I like being a tall girl sometimes.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Dec 28, 2014)

Barely over an inch


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 153cm which is  5'02 I guess....


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 28, 2014)

5'4, I don't really consider it to be that short considering I'm now at an all-girls school where I'm pretty much average height amongst my peers.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 28, 2014)

6' 3" as of August, but I might be 6' 4".

And I'm only 14 ;-;


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 5'8".  I like being on the taller side.


----------



## Minties (Dec 28, 2014)

5'2 

I'm 24, so I get made fun of at work and have to get a chair to reach the top shelf of my cabinets, but I'm awesome at hide and seek.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 28, 2014)

barely 5 feet :c idgi, i'm supposed to be tall but i just stopped growing at 14


----------



## Improv (Dec 28, 2014)

almost 5'7"


----------



## unintentional (Dec 28, 2014)

5 foot 1 

I wish I were a little taller, tbh.  But, i mean, at 16 and the fact both my parents are short (5'1-5'4)  doesn't look like it'll be happening haha


----------



## Saylor (Dec 28, 2014)

Almost 5'4, I think. I don't mind my height but I've always been the smallest among all my family and friends.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 28, 2014)

6 foot, 3 inches

Still growing too!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 28, 2014)

162cm


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

I think like 5'2? :L
I'm 13 so idk how tall I'll end up.


----------



## Dewy (Dec 28, 2014)

5'9

Usually I wish I was an inch or two shorter, but it's fine


----------



## catrina (Dec 28, 2014)

Im 171cm.. I wish i would be shorter ;; i hate being tall, im always the tall one and it sucks


----------



## Pug (Dec 28, 2014)

5'1"


----------



## kesttang (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 5'11 and my fiance is 4'11. xD


----------



## f11 (Dec 28, 2014)

5'7


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 5' 9" and I hate it. All my friends are shorter than me and I feel awkward around them.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Dec 28, 2014)

5'1. I could use a few more inches but whatever. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## tealseer (Dec 28, 2014)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> 6' 3" as of August, but I might be 6' 4".
> 
> And I'm only 14 ;-;



Wow!!!!! Tallest here I believe?

- - - Post Merge - - -



catrina said:


> Im 171cm.. I wish i would be shorter ;; i hate being tall, im always the tall one and it sucks



Well if you're the tallest one people look up to you ^.^ its not so bad


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 28, 2014)

5ft. I'm 17, and I've just recently learned that I'm short. :c


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 28, 2014)

5'7 last time I checked. I'm actually really short compared to the other guys in my school.


----------



## Radda (Dec 28, 2014)

5'6 or 5'8,I think.


----------



## wassop (Dec 28, 2014)

5"7 but I wish I could be shorter ; , ;


----------



## starlark (Dec 28, 2014)

I didn't know how tall I was until I was told I needed it to be able to qualify for agency scouting.

So I'm 5"2. Fabulosity.


----------



## Relly (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 5'2" and hate it. With a burning passion.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 28, 2014)

I am constantly looking up and it hurts my neck.


i just reached around 4  ft. my twin is 1 foot taller than me. My big sister and dad used to be the shortest, but i broke the record for shortest in 7th grade and the shortest in my family. ><


----------



## starlark (Dec 28, 2014)

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> short for my age, im 13 and my height just reached around 4 feet >< my twin is one foot taller than me.
> 
> I am constantly looking up and it hurts my neck.



Look on the bright side - you can actually see where you're going 

when you're tall it's like the ground is suddenly repulsed at the mere touch of your feet


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> Look on the bright side - you can actually see where you're going
> 
> when you're tall it's like the ground is suddenly repulsed at the mere touch of your feet



the funny part about being this short, whenever my friends drop something, they say "oh, could you please get that, you're closer to the ground than i am"

xD it's hilarious


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2014)

5'0'', or maybe 5'1'' at the highest.
Too short for 21 lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 28, 2014)

I measured myself recently and I'm just under 5'4


----------



## kassie (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 5'5 (or 165cm) and I'm pretty happy with my height. 
Although my sister who is a few years younger is like 7 inches taller than me. ^^;


----------



## starlark (Dec 28, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I measured myself recently and I'm just under 5'4



Ditto
I'm probably the tallest Asian in my school lmao


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> Look on the bright side - you can actually see where you're going
> 
> when you're tall it's like the ground is suddenly repulsed at the mere touch of your feet



AMEN
I hate being tall, it's so awkward
SHORT PEOPLE, BE GRATEFUL
YOU DON'T WANT TO BE TALL LIKE US
IT IS SO WEIRD


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> Ditto
> I'm probably the tallest Asian in my school lmao



Funny because I'm basically the tallest among all of my asian relatives (aunts and uncles included) aha


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 28, 2014)

5'4 I'm average as f-ck


----------



## penguins (Dec 28, 2014)

i'm 5'4 c: my mother, father and brother are all ~6ft so idk what happened to me


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 28, 2014)

5'11" ayye. I've never been able to hit 6 lol.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 28, 2014)

5'7


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 28, 2014)

5'8


----------



## Peachi (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm super short at 5 feet, 3 inches.


----------



## Beary (Dec 28, 2014)

5'1

Damn genetics


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Beary said:


> 5'1
> 
> Damn genetics



Be proud.
You do NOT want to be tall.


----------



## Beary (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Be proud.
> You do NOT want to be tall.



I dONT WANT TO bE SHORT EITHER


----------



## Joy (Dec 28, 2014)

5'7


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Beary said:


> I dONT WANT TO bE SHORT EITHER



FIVE FOOT ONE
IS NOT SHORT


----------



## azukitan (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> FIVE FOOT ONE
> IS NOT SHORT



HOW ABOUT 5 FEET? :'C


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm around 5'8". Pretty happy with my height.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 28, 2014)

I had to get my driver's license renewed last year, so I used the height the doctor measured me at on my last physical which was 6'7", so I'm a just a little bit taller than average!  Really, it can get to be a pain sometimes conking my head on different things, and getting into/out of my car, but I make the most of it with jokes like "At least I'm always the first to know when it rains!".


----------



## honeymoo (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 6'1"


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 5'2 ):


----------



## Gabby (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 5 feet. I am not very tall at all.


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 29, 2014)

Somewhere between 5'3 & 5'4. I'm happy with my height ^.^


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> FIVE FOOT ONE
> IS NOT SHORT



I'm Five Foot, 5 >.>


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm 5'11.5"

...I just need that half-inch, then I'll be satisfied with my height...


----------



## animale12 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm 6'1.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I'm 5'11.5"
> 
> ...I just need that half-inch, then I'll be satisfied with my height...



:')

5'1"

I swear to god if you grow any taller I'll cry 
tall guys are hawt tho so damn idk


----------



## nammie (Dec 29, 2014)

almost 5'8" I think?? ~171.5cm


----------



## RiceBunny (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm 5'2 and a half


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> :')
> 
> 5'1"
> 
> ...



AS I HAVE TOLD MANY PEOPLE ON THIS THREAD
BE GRATEFUL IF YOU ARE SHORT
THE THINGS THAT I EXPERIENCE DAILY BECAUSE OF MY HEIGHT
IT IS LITERALLY SO AWKWARD
I've pretty much outgrown all my friends, family, and relatives. I hate it so much.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I've pretty much outgrown all my friends, family, and relatives. I hate it so much.



Same here, not awkward though. I feel superior! (Haha!)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Same here, not awkward though. I feel superior! (Haha!)



Yeah, I'm just not that personality type. And given how quiet I am, it's just weird if you see me, just with a bunch of 5' 6" friends, kind of awkwardly sitting there…
BEING TALL JUST DOESN'T SUIT ME OKAYYY


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

154cm and still growing 

- - - Post Merge - - -

geez I'm short D;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

Why does everybody complain about being short?
YOU HAVE NO FRIKIN IDEA WHAT IT'S LIKE

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK let me put this into context:
Imagine 15 Napolean Bonapartes trying to make Abe Lincoln feel bad, and Lincoln's sitting on a tree stump all depressed n'****
THAT IS ME WITH EVERYBODY ELSE


----------



## Naiad (Dec 29, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Yeah, I'm just not that personality type. And given how quiet I am, it's just weird if you see me, just with a bunch of 5' 6" friends, kind of awkwardly sitting there…
> BEING TALL JUST DOESN'T SUIT ME OKAYYY



I CANT REACH THE TOP SHELF AT THE SUPERMARKET OK
DO YOU UNDERSTAND HOW PATHETIC I LOOK
VERY


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I CANT REACH THE TOP SHELF AT THE SUPERMARKET OK
> DO YOU UNDERSTAND HOW PATHETIC I LOOK
> VERY
> 
> ...



Hey, Get a step ladder xD 
Or grow 1 foot in one day


----------



## Naiad (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Hey, Get a step ladder xD
> Or grow 1 foot in one day



n o
you just can't like
walk up to safeway employees and say "ay gimme ur best step ladder kthx <3 u"

you just can't


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> n o
> you just can't like
> walk up to safeway employees and say "ay gimme ur best step ladder kthx <3 u"
> 
> you just can't



Um...
Use your cart? xD


----------



## Naiad (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Um...
> Use your cart? xD



lmao you act like I'm tall enough to climb in one of those by myself


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

5 feet 8 inches.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> lmao you act like I'm tall enough to climb in one of those by myself



Well, um..
Have one of your friends come with you, so you can stand on their back?


----------



## Leela (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm 5'5"



Lafiel said:


> n o
> you just can't like
> walk up to safeway employees and say *"ay gimme ur best step ladder kthx <3 u"*
> 
> you just can't



But now I _really_ want to go up to an employee and say "ay gimme ur best step ladder kthx <3 u".


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 29, 2014)

6'3" and 150 lbs.


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

Leela said:


> I'm 5'5"
> 
> 
> 
> But now I _really_ want to go up to an employee and say "ay gimme ur best step ladder kthx <3 u".



I'm totally doing that next time I go into Tesco's even though I could easily reach the top shelf xD
Cheers Lafiel!


----------



## Farobi (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm 5'5 and 15 years old, shotty.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 29, 2014)

Short ;_; 5'2", almost 5'3" heh ^^; but I'm Asian so comes with the territory I guess!


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> Short ;_; 5'2", almost 5'3" heh ^^; but I'm Asian so comes with the territory I guess!



Damn, I'm Asian and that height and I'm tall. Maybe it's just a thing in England loel


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 29, 2014)

5'6"


----------



## Horus (Dec 29, 2014)

I feel like this is the 3rd or 4th height thread we've had this year

Regardless, 6'2"


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 29, 2014)

5'3" and growing. I'm only 13 so I suppose I'll get a few inches taller.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> Damn, I'm Asian and that height and I'm tall. Maybe it's just a thing in England loel



Haha really? Maybe! Although when I went to Seoul literally everyone there was taller than me... :'(


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> Haha really? Maybe! Although when I went to Seoul literally everyone there was taller than me... :'(



Frickin Seoul xD
Maybe they were all secretly wearing high heels 
#conspiracy


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> Frickin Seoul xD
> Maybe they were all secretly wearing high heels
> #conspiracy



Haha they definitely were!!! Boo.


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 29, 2014)

5'7 club


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 29, 2014)

5'7 D: i was like 5'6 in like 7th grade though so i used to be tall. Now as a junior and 5'7 i feel really tiny


----------



## piplupx3 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm 5'1 1/2. I feel short around my friends but tall around my family (the girls in my family are short). I like my height, I guess.


----------



## sasuke (Dec 30, 2014)

4'11.. aka armpit height D8


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Around 5'7ish. My dad is the only person in the family Im not taller than and the doctor thinks Im gonna be 2(ish) inches taller than him, rounding out at 6'1.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I guess Im fine with it.


----------



## r a t (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm 5'2, but I'm 16, I seriously look as if I'm 10 or something


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

Antlers said:


> I'm 5'2, but I'm 16, I seriously look as if I'm 10 or something



I'm almost 20 and I'm 5'2. >.<


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 30, 2014)

5'1 and i hate it!! i've been the shortest or second shortest person in my class every year.


----------



## r a t (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm going to go and buy heels for all us shorties >:


----------



## azukitan (Dec 30, 2014)

Antlers said:


> I'm going to go and buy heels for all us shorties >:



*sniff* That is so thoughtful of you! (?▽`ʃƪ)♡


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 30, 2014)

Antlers said:


> I'm 5'2, but I'm 16, I seriously look as if I'm 10 or something



It's even worse when you have a baby face. I'm a high school senior and people keep thinking I'm a freshman and my teachers call me "cute."


----------



## r a t (Dec 30, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> It's even worse when you have a baby face. I'm a high school senior and people keep thinking I'm a freshman and my teachers call me "cute."



I understand your pain ;^; My school's small so all the teachers are aware that I'm not 10 and recognize me but the year 7's are so disrecpectful towards me cause they think I'm in the same year as them or above. They're actually frightened of the other year 11s and wouldn't dare say anything to them but I don't look intimidating at all xD I know american schools are different to england but whatever ;u;


----------



## Locket (Dec 30, 2014)

4'9" to 4'10". I'm ten, so I am pretty short compared to teenagers. XD AT least I'll be 5'8" to 5'9"


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

i wish i was a bit taller now even tho i am 16 i know i will grow maybe to 5 7 or 5 8   i hope


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 30, 2014)

5'11" / 180cm


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Dec 30, 2014)

At least 6'3". My family always comments on how tall I am.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 6, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Why does everybody complain about being short?



Why do you complain about being tall? Just deal with it, if you're unhappy about it, stop making others feel like being tall is horrible.
It may not have it's perks but it is the way we are made. You yourself are making everyone else complain because they think it's alright to complain too.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 6, 2015)

5'7 but I wish I was like 5'10 or something 

oh well Atleast I can be taller with the help of shoes<3


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2015)

6 footer bruh


----------



## Paramore (Jan 6, 2015)

I was 5'8" like 4 years ago, and I was 12 so i probably have grown. I haven't measured myself since then.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 6, 2015)

idk if I had to guess like 5'4

I wish I was taller but hey, what can you do

I have a lot of high heels so it's alright I guess


----------



## CR33P (Jan 6, 2015)

about 4'9" didn't check for a very long time 
but here's the sad part: i'm 13

oh well at least i'll still grow to about 5'5", i'm just glad i don't have dwarfism


----------



## meo (Jan 7, 2015)

5'7
I'm fine with it.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

5'2, I feel small.


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 7, 2015)

160 cm or 5'3 for you murricans


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 7, 2015)

5'6 feet, wish I was a liiiittle more taller x:


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 7, 2015)

5'6"

I wish I was a little taller because of proportions


----------



## Aerious (Jan 7, 2015)

5'8"


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm 5'4" - 5'5"... it's been a while since I've measured. I wish I was taller... being short sucks.


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm 5'8

boys are scared of me


----------



## Isabella (Jan 7, 2015)

5'7 or something.


----------



## charade501 (Jan 7, 2015)

5'9"

moo


----------



## Cure Whip (Jan 7, 2015)

5'3"


----------



## oreo (Jan 7, 2015)

5'6"


----------



## Pearls (Jan 7, 2015)

5'5"


----------



## Pearls (Jan 7, 2015)

I just measured myself because I wanted to know if any Ace Attorney characters were the exact same height as me, and I wasted 30 minutes searching, thinking I was 5'5" then I decided to measure myself. I'm 5'3"


----------



## lazuli (Jan 7, 2015)

oh my god EVERYBODY IS SO TALL
im doomed to be forever short at 4'11"


----------



## MrPicklez (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm only 5'8.


----------



## Flop (Jan 7, 2015)

6'0" even.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 7, 2015)

5'4.5"
I think I shrunk because at one point I was 5'5.5".


----------



## Locket (Jan 7, 2015)

CR33P said:


> about 4'9" didn't check for a very long time
> but here's the sad part: i'm 13
> 
> oh well at least i'll still grow to about 5'5", i'm just glad i don't have dwarfism


*Stands up next to you* I am so sorry (Same height, 3 year difference)


----------



## Megan. (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm 5'6


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 7, 2015)

5'3. Too average I think?


----------



## Skep (Jan 7, 2015)

i'm 5'5 goddamn it
all of my friends are SO short its like actually super funny


----------



## Temari (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm 5' OTL....

I'm in the 9th percentile for my height...91% of people my age are taller than me, aha;;


----------



## Loriii (Jan 8, 2015)

5'7. Nothing special hehe xD


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 8, 2015)

5'4" and counting


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 8, 2015)

5'0" i stopped growing


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm 5'4 I think. Not super short but I always end up getting jammed between two giant dudes in the hallway that are like 5'7+ *>*


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

Flop said:


> 6'0" even.



*what to hecky heck*



Star Fire said:


> *Stands up next to you* I am so sorry (Same height, 3 year difference)



3 year difference as in youre younger or older?????????? either way thats sad

=

my brother jokes that im going to be the tallest in my family and im like.....................why


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 9, 2015)

5'1
was just born short..tried to jump every new year but sigh....it didn't help
(my mom said,jumping at exactly 12am on new year..its her superstition belief lol)


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 9, 2015)

Had to jump onto google to change my height from cm to ft

5"7 (around 170 cm) and still growing peoples. (And im 16)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

170 cm.. what is that 5'5 or something maybe


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> 170 cm.. what is that 5'5 or something maybe



5'7

Ya centimeter buddies xD


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> 6 footer bruh



6'1" how is the weather down thar


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> 5'7
> 
> Ya centimeter buddies xD



Yeah I hate this feet system makes no sense to me literally xP


----------



## Mioki (Jan 9, 2015)

5'4'' last time I checked. Which is apparently about 162 cm for those who aren't in the US.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2015)

Exactly six feet is how tqll i am


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm 5"4/5"3, but all of my friends pretty much tower over me ahah


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm 1,72 meter tall and 5'7


----------



## Princess Macaron (Jan 9, 2015)

5'6" c;


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> oh my god EVERYBODY IS SO TALL
> im doomed to be forever short at 4'11"



4'11" here too. Everyone at school absolutely towers over me, nice to see someone that's the same size (and age too if the age on your profile is correct) <3


----------



## SolarInferno (Jan 9, 2015)

6' 1/4"


----------



## lazuli (Jan 9, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> 6'1" how is the weather down thar



i will end you and everybody you love


----------



## marshmallowXO (Jan 11, 2015)

I stand a tiny 4ft11. xD


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 11, 2015)

5'11"


----------



## Murray (Jan 11, 2015)

6'5"


----------



## Ami (Jan 11, 2015)

5'4 xD


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

5'2"


----------



## Locket (Jan 11, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *what to hecky heck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOunger. I feel really sorry for everyone under 5 feet tall.


----------



## Lektic (Jan 11, 2015)

6'2" and still growing I think. Back in July (the last time I checked) I was 6'1" and when I checked a few days ago I was 6'2".


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 12, 2015)

5'

I am a tiny human being


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 12, 2015)

Around 5'8-6'0


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 12, 2015)

5'5


----------



## asuka (Jan 12, 2015)

5"1'
i've been the same height since age 12, WELP


----------



## marshmallowXO (Jan 12, 2015)

asuka said:


> 5"1'
> i've been the same height since age 12, WELP



I 100% feel you there! xD


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I believe I am 5'9 or 5'10ish. I feel so tall, as I had always been the smallest kid in school until last year when I started spurting up from around 5'0 or so.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 12, 2015)

5'3". I'll probably grow to be around 5'5".


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 12, 2015)

cute tall boys hmu


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> cute tall boys hmu


----------



## Mango (Jan 12, 2015)

5"5


----------



## Cory (Jan 12, 2015)

5"91/2' 
hehehe


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 12, 2015)

I am 5'3'' and still growing.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm 5'3 and have been since I was 12 (I'm 22 now). I used to hate being so damn short. I would wear some type of heeled shoes everyday to school and the one day I didn't everyone realized they were all of a sudden looking down at me, and teasing ensued. Now I like my height though. It's cute, I think. Plus, I have a thing for taller people, and since I'm so short, it's not exactly hard to find people bigger then me. I think the only time in recent history that I was annoyed with how short I am was a concert I went to last month. I couldn't see a darned thing until these lovely people let me pass in front of them. Still okay with being short, though! Even if I can't touch the floor when I sit on our dining room chairs.


----------



## lizardon (Jan 13, 2015)

180cm

- - - Post Merge - - -

I checked, it's 5.9 feet


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

i'm 5'4 when i try


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 13, 2015)

6'1 ;A;


----------



## kikichi (Jan 13, 2015)

1,60 m u.u


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 14, 2015)

5'2.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm 5'5 currently!

I do like my height because it's not too short but not too tall. ^^


----------



## SockHead (Jan 14, 2015)

6hunna feet tall


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm only 5'7" and literally everyone I hang out with is 6'+ so I'm always feeling 

once dated a girl that was like 6'2" and always wore really tall heels and I was totally into it


----------



## Muu (Jan 14, 2015)

i'm 5'9'' fight me irl >: )))


----------



## CR33P (Jan 15, 2015)

Muu said:


> i'm 5'9'' fight me irl >: )))



that's my dream height


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm 5'6. I'm a 19 year old male, so I'm pretty short. But I'm taller than or the same height as girls So it's whatever


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm 5'9 last time I checked. I may already be 5'10. That's pretty tall for my age, as I'm 14, almost 15.


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 15, 2015)

5'1 :c


----------



## sheepie (Jan 15, 2015)

5'2, possibly 5'1.. and strangely i'm only interested in people around my height or shorter so that makes things interesting, hehe.


----------



## Jolyne (Jan 27, 2015)

6ft lmao


----------



## Goop (Jan 27, 2015)

Ah, 5'2. 
My friends poke fun at me for it since I'm the smallest in our friend group... ;;"


----------



## kaiivee (Jan 27, 2015)

4'11-5' whoops :,>


----------



## earthquake (Jan 27, 2015)

5'2!! but it makes me sad because all my friends are 5'5 or taller and one of my friends is 6'3 my head reaches his moobs.... :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Goop said:


> Ah, 5'2.
> My friends poke fun at me for it since I'm the smallest in our friend group... ;;"



too relatable tbh


----------



## weesakins (Jan 27, 2015)

5'0 :-(


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 27, 2015)

5'8 & 1/2.


----------



## Geneve (Jan 27, 2015)

Probably 5'5ish as well... I wish I was a bit taller...


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

5'1
:\\ I'm so short and I'm already 17 :c


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 27, 2015)

Like 5'4"...when I was in high school, I was shorter than all of my friends, but now that I'm in college, a lot of my new friends are shorter than me, so now I feel a bit better about my height.


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

5.7 and 135lbs


----------



## Winkyccat (Jan 28, 2015)

5'4 Im okay with it but I'm not sure if I'll grow any more since I'm 15 as long as I'm 5'7 or under I will be okay with that also lol


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm 5'5 and 137 lbs. All my weight goes to my butt which I hate.


----------



## Melody (Jan 28, 2015)

5'3. 

I guess I'm okay with my height, I haven't grown in years so I guess I'll have to deal with it.


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 28, 2015)

5'7.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

6'1


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm 5 foot 3 inches, and I'm not very tall in my family. I think my size is perfect for me.


----------



## AcousticHearts (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm 5ft 4inches tall. I'm actually pretty cool with my height. I am the same height as my mother, lol. The men in my family are pretty tall, though. The women in my family are a good size in my opinion. :3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 28, 2015)

5'6' ye


----------



## Mignon (Jan 29, 2015)

I like to pretend I'm 5' 2" but in reality I hover just over 5' 1". Quite tiny but the only time I'm unhappy with my height is when I have to climb on the kitchen counters to get to things. ; A;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm 5ft 6in. I think it's a fine height for myself.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 29, 2015)

5'2. I thought I was 5'5 since I had to measure myself for a dress I was getting made, but when I went the the doctor they said 5'2. I have to use a stool to reach the top shelf at Barnes and Noble, and I can barely reach the top of my kitchen cabinets.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 29, 2015)

I think either 5'7 or 5'8.


----------



## Jacklives (Jan 29, 2015)

6'2


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm 4'11 and my Fianc? is 6'1, so I have to literally look up to him all the time, and when he wants me to move when he's heading somewhere he just like picks me up and moves me. ;w;

But it's also quite nice because he can get all of the high things on the shelves for me, since I can't reach them because I'm so tiny. </3


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 3, 2015)

not very


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 3, 2015)

well.. I don't really know how feet works but I found a converter and if it's correct i am 5'5 feet


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

standing over 7 feet tall. from Punjab, India


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm about 5'2" or so. I love being short because I don't have to duck under anything and anyone I date is pretty much guaranteed to be than taller than me!


----------



## P.K. (Feb 3, 2015)

5'1"......


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Feb 7, 2015)

5'2", 157 cm
Well... I don't like being too short


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight (Feb 7, 2015)

I am 5.11


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 7, 2015)

5'7


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm either 6'0 or 6'1


----------



## Tod (Feb 7, 2015)

Not very xD I'm 5'1/5'2!


----------



## penguins (Feb 7, 2015)

5'4 which is weird considering my mom is 5'11, my dad is 6'0, and my brother is 6'1


----------



## Azza (Feb 8, 2015)

Well I had to use a converter, but im pretty sure im 5'6 XD


----------



## hanashi (Feb 8, 2015)

5'2", im literally one of the shortest in my year lmao i think ill be short forever


----------



## Verotten (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm 5'2, but keep double checking because I swear I've never felt especially short and my bf didn't think I was so short either. 
But 160cm is 5'2 SO. I must have a tall and commanding presence or something lmao.


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

5"3 though im only young (?)
im taller than most friends so i guess im going good 8 )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> 5"3 though im only young (?)
> im taller than most friends so i guess im going good 8 )



I am 26 and the same height 8'D My family is so short too ;_;


----------



## Ray-ACP (Feb 8, 2015)

5'4-5'5, but i'm 24, probably not going to grow much now lol at least I look young, would be weird if I was short and looked old


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm 6 foot 1 inch. I'm a giant compared to everyone else I know. I hate being tall though; everyone asks you to grab things they can't reach.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 8, 2015)

Where I live we don't calculate with inches or feet, but with centimeters in meters. I'm 1,70m. Where I live I'm quite average, so I'm quite pleased with my hight.

Edit: just found out I'm about 5"9.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 8, 2015)

I might be just over 5 and a half feet


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 8, 2015)

5'1.5~

A lot of people react to that like "oh I'm so sorry for you" or they make jokes about it but I like being short. It's one of the things that makes me myself, and yeah it's annoying to have to climb up on chairs/counters/etc to reach stuff but really, I don't know any different so why should I be upset that I'm a lil shortcake? 

My partner is 6'3" or somesuch so I get the stuff that's low level, he gets the stuff that's up high. Works out great.


----------



## Mittens (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm around 5'4. I think it's a pretty decent height.


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 8, 2015)

eh like five foot something
im still growing >_>


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 8, 2015)

5'5 or 5'6. I actually really love my height.


----------



## pocky (Feb 8, 2015)

5'3 maybe 5'4


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 10, 2015)

5'2'' 
And even my younger cousins are taller than me.


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm 5'7"... I'm ok with my height :3


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Feb 10, 2015)

5'8


----------



## lithiumlatte (Feb 10, 2015)

5'4 so perfectly average height heh. I do wish I was a touch taller tho


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 10, 2015)

5'3", but I'm only 13 and still growing. I expect to reach about 5'4" or more by the time I'm done.


----------



## Jou (Feb 10, 2015)

5'0"... it's not so bad


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

5'9" and I don't know if I love or hate it.


----------



## earthquake (Feb 12, 2015)

im 5'2 and i love being tiny like everyone loves short girls :>


----------



## Flop (Feb 12, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> im 5'2 and i love being tiny like everyone loves short girls :>


Tru dat man


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 12, 2015)

154cm i think that's 5'1 or 2. I'm pretty short but average in asia


----------



## Naiad (Feb 13, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> :')
> 
> 5'1"
> 
> ...




Guess who's still 5'1" :^)


----------



## Balverine (Feb 13, 2015)

5'6" . 3.


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 13, 2015)

5'9"


----------



## matcha (Feb 13, 2015)

i'm 170cm and i hate it so much i hate being a giant.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 13, 2015)

~173 cm. Not really a giant here though


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 17, 2015)

6'4"/193 cm

I'm used to towering over most people.  And having a sore back after cooking because the counter is too low.


----------



## lutrea (Feb 17, 2015)

5'3 c:


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 17, 2015)

5' 5" 
C:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 17, 2015)

5'10

I was hoping I'd reach 6 feet one day, but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Franny (Feb 17, 2015)

i'm 4' 11"
i am the shortest person in school c,: yay me


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm likee 5'3 and have been 5'3 since like 6th grade. I'm in 10th now. My siblings are really tall so they use me as a stool a lot lmao


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 18, 2015)

5'2.5 since like grade 9


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

5'10" ish
Always wanted to hit 6 ft


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

5'1 3/4" 
I'm almost at 5'2", though i'm 21 so i dont think i'm getting anywhere lol


----------



## piichinu (Feb 19, 2015)

5'5.5 and still growing


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 19, 2015)

157 cm, no idea what that is in foot though, quite tall for an 11 year old.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

5 feet. I'm a little thing


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 19, 2015)

I am roughly 5'5. I believe I might be a tad below 5'5 in reality, but my doctor just kinda grouped me into 5'5 because it was so close haha. I'm 16 and I think it's an average height. A lot of people are taller than me though.


----------



## Franny (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> 5 feet. I'm a little thing



yaaaay, join the short people club

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyperpesta said:


> 157 cm, no idea what that is in foot though, quite tall for an 11 year old.



i think that's approximately 5 feet 2 inches. not bad at all for your age c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 19, 2015)

5"1 I have not measured myself in awhile and people have been saying I look taller so maybe 5"2


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 19, 2015)

6'5 and taller than my door


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 19, 2015)

Ughhh, I'm short lol... I am actually the oldest in the class, but I'm the shortest. I think I'm like 5 feet tall. I'd like to be a bit taller, but I can't really do anything about it, so I don't mind. Actually, I think I have the same height as my mom.


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

im only 5'2 D: 

im too short i wish i was taller...but on the other hand everyone loves us midgets so we get lots and lots of hugs!! hehe :3


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm 160cm, i think that is 5'3


----------



## boujee (Feb 19, 2015)

5'0


----------



## Yuni (Feb 21, 2015)

5'3 or 162cm

My boyfriend is 2-5cms shorter than me, so we're both fun sized and can't reach stuff on the higher shelves of supermarkets...

We're 23 and 25...


----------

